# '66 power top motor keeps crapping out



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

It goes up okay, but sometimes it won't go down. I push the switch and either nothing happens or it stops before it's all the way down. The motor isn't making noise, so I don't think it's jammed, and it sometimes works, just not when I really want it to. Anyone have an idea of what the hell might be causing this?


----------



## JB_Finesse (Jul 15, 2009)

Seriously? Nobody? Did I post this in the wrong forum or something?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

May be air in the lines and/or low fluid, I would suggest taking the motor off of the rear seat brace, leave the fluid lines attached and hold the pump higher than the cylinders and cycle a couple times, remove cap and fill with ATF fluid, replace cap and cycle a couple more times and repeat until the pump is full.

If that does not take care of the problem you may have a bad pump.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree ALSO check the ground for the electric pump motor, and relay (if there is one. Did you try putting power directly to the pump motor to trouble shoot? Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Bad switch? Maybe it's making good contact when you move it to the up position, poor or no contact when you put it in the down position. Check the wire connections at the switch too.... Sometimes we luck out and it's the easiest of fixes..... But, alot of times it seems otherwise......


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Make sure to use ATF instead of the stock-issued brake fluid. After I rebuilt my motor 3 times due to a siezed pump, I learned my lesson!! If the motor works one way but not the other, the hydraulic port in the motor (there are two) for the "down" side could be restricted. There are a couple of check balls and the ports are small. If your electronics are ok (switch, wiring, etc) , check the motor for excessive current draw.


----------

